

Hands-on with the Pebble watch: A handy device with a lot of potential - sakuraa
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/04/hands-on-with-the-pebble-watch-a-handy-device-with-a-lot-of-potential/

======
SpikeDad
Perhaps. I have one (I backed it on the first day) and I use it occasionally.
Right now (at least with iOS) it's highly limited and is causing a huge
battery drain making it impractical to use every day.

However, the guys running the Pebble venture are making some very serious
mistakes. As with any Kickstarter venture, backers expect some (and maybe
lots) of issues and startup problems. But they've made the fatal error of not
communication their progress (with manufacturing as well as software) with the
"rabid" early adopters.

These are going to be the folks most vociferous in their complaint and will
still be around when (or if) the Pebble becomes a commercial product.

The popularity of any future consumer version will depend on good word of
mouth and even better social media and tech media press and I for one are not
going to be on this bandwagon.

I do hope they get their act together as I think the Pebble is a useful device
for any connected person in the 21st century.

